# Removing touch up paint



## mnight (Apr 19, 2012)

What's the best product I can use to remove dried touch up paint that has overlapped on to the original paint. There is a fair amount. My brother tried to paint his scratch, and looks like he has used a 1/4" brush! Ahh!, looks bloody terrible. Any advice would be very much appreciated.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I would say clay


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

I'd go with wet sand


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Have to tried a cotton bud, with nail varnish remover with shampoo & water close by to rinse of when done. 
Use on a small area with the cotton bud before you go gung ho into it. 
We have a specific solvent for this job, not the sort of thing to post though im afraid. If your anywhere near me your welcome to try that.:thumb:


----------



## mnight (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks for the advise, I'm in south Wales, so little to far to travel. But I will defo give it a go.


----------



## graemeforsyth (Jul 11, 2008)

Cellulose thinners will remove the touch up paint. You can easily get it in Halfords. Try it on a small inconspicuous area first just in case it reacts to your original paint. It will normally be perfectly fine but better playing it safe.

HTH Graeme


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Neat IPA should remove or panel wipe. :thumb:

I would not use cellulose thinners. 

Alan W


----------



## jubileebug (Jan 25, 2008)

Langka blob eliminator - google it!


----------



## graemeforsyth (Jul 11, 2008)

Just curious Alan, why would you not use Cellulose Thinners? I've used it numerous times to do exactly what the OP is requesting without issue. I also found that neat IPA didn't touch it.

Graeme


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

graemeforsyth said:


> Just curious Alan, why would you not use Cellulose Thinners? I've used it numerous times to do exactly what the OP is requesting without issue. I also found that neat IPA didn't touch it.
> 
> Graeme


Hi Graeme,

I have found that cellulose thinners can soften the paint if it isn't wiped off quickly enough.

I've used neat IPA and panel wipe to remove touched in paint within 24 hours although it did require a few rubs back and forth.

Alan W


----------



## mnight (Apr 19, 2012)

Ok, so I got an option of nail polish remove, ipa and cellulose thinners.


----------



## mnight (Apr 19, 2012)

Also that Lanka blob eliminate looks ok. Anyone used it?


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

If it's dry...and has been for some time I doubt nail polish remover, ipa or cellulose thinners will do anything, clay certainly wont.

A de nibber will definitely remove it, or very carefully wet sanding it.


----------



## graemeforsyth (Jul 11, 2008)

I know Alan has some doubts on the Cellulose thinners but it removed touch-up paint with ease that had been applied 18 months prior . 

Graeme


----------



## mnight (Apr 19, 2012)

I know it has been on for just over a year now. And it is on thick really. Hell of a mess, he just put it on to stop rust cos it went in that deep.










This is a pic he just sent me,


----------



## mnight (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm thinking de nibber then maybe. He got some blobs of primer on the bonnet that I think ir will sort out. Im worried about melting the original paint


----------



## graemeforsyth (Jul 11, 2008)

If the original paint is clear coated/lacquered then the cellulose thinners will unlikely touch it but it will definitely remove the touch up paint and let you start again from scratch. The last time i used this technique was on a Mazda which has been touched-up around the door handles. Cellulose thinners quickly removed all of the touch-up paint followed by a quick wash on that location. A polish around the area (Menz 3.02 and Megs polishing pad) removed the original scratches completely . 

HTH Graeme


----------



## mnight (Apr 19, 2012)

Ok, you have convinced me I think. Do u think it will remove primer too?


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

if its halfords touch up paint it will come off very easy, i tried to fill in some stone chips with it and when i went to wet sand it the paint came of in one piece! that will teach me for buying halfrauds goods!!


----------



## mnight (Apr 19, 2012)

He did use halfords I believe, but will be getting him to buy some different one


----------

